# Empire State Barbecue Championship's



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks to the unprecedented cooperation among the KCBS competitions' organizers, a trophy and cash prize of $1000 will be awarded to the team that has the highest cumulative score from four of the seven KCBS sanctioned contests in New York State. There will also be prizes for second and third place. For more information, rules & links to each contest please check out the Empire State Barbecue Championship's website.
http://www.nybbqchamp.com/

The following are the seven NY State competitions that are involved:

Roc City Rib Fest, Rochester, NY   May 23 - 24, 2009 
Boston Hills BBQ Festival, Boston, NY  June 26 - 27, 2009 
I Love BBQ Festival, Lake Placid, NY  July 3 - 5, 2009 
Troy Pigout, Troy, NY  July 18 - 19, 2009 
Hudson Valley Ribfest, New Paltz, NY  Aug 14 - 16, 2009 
Oinktoberfest, Clarence, NY  Sep 25 - 26, 2009 
Battle of BBQ Brethren, Sayville, NY  Oct 24 - 25, 2009


----------



## The Giggler (Apr 20, 2009)

The Empire State BBQ Championship Series is sure to be a whole lot of fun, and is the result of Organizers working together to create something special for our Competitors.  Once the trophy is procured, we'll be sure to post a few pictures.


----------

